# Lens Porn



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

I shall call her...Big Bertha! :argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Amazing 

I want want want

you a professional photographer or hobby?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

My wife always catches me perving on other peoples lenses haha! She thinks I'm weird... I always reply "Well I could be looking at her **** and point at random women"


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

7D as well. Very nice.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

buckas said:


> I shall call her...Big Bertha! :argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Ive Designed bigger


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

300mm f2.8? If so I want it!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooh, that's a nice combo.

I'm still dreaming of my Nikkor 70-200 f2.8. I just can't persuade the missus it's a good idea.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Ooh, that's a nice combo.
> 
> I'm still dreaming of my Nikkor 70-200 f2.8. I just can't persuade the missus it's a good idea.


Don't tell her! It may be one of the best camera purchases you make. Then at least all you really need to do to upgrade is change the body.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

woah.. thats a big un...

bloody pervert lense :lol:
made for seeing into peoples windows


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

mdswente said:


> Don't tell her! It may be one of the best camera purchases you make. Then at least all you really need to do to upgrade is change the body.


I know.

I have a D200 already which is more than good enough. I just can't rock up with a £1600 lens and her not to notice.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Kind of ironic though Drew.

All that gear and you take a thoroughly carp photo of it :lol:.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Kind of ironic though Drew.
> 
> All that gear and you take a thoroughly carp photo of it :lol:.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Kind of ironic though Drew.
> 
> All that gear and you take a thoroughly carp photo of it :lol:.


:lol: yeh

300/2.8 IS :argie: wanted for ages, finally saved up enough and got a great deal 2nd hand

Just in time as we're off to Skye tomorrow for a week, bring on the sea eagles!! 



MR Ray said:


> Amazing
> 
> I want want want
> 
> you a professional photographer or hobby?


Yeh been pro for about a year now 

drew


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice Drew! 

I see you had a photo in PhotoPlus again :thumb:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Shocking picture Drew, im dissapointed. :lol:

Have a good trip mate, be good to see the results from that beast!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

That is just plain rude! Love it!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Does that need its own plane ticket when travelling abroad :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lens Hood porn too!!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive got a camo cover for it as well 



wookey said:


> Very nice Drew!
> 
> I see you had a photo in PhotoPlus again :thumb:


Cheers man, yeh - should be some more in next months Autumn edition as well

Just recently finished a big written article on The Golden Hour for Digital SLR Mag - should be in the shops late November :thumb:

drew


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

And i was pleased with my 2nd hand tamron 70-300 purchase, blimey


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

buckas said:


> Ive got a camo cover for it as well
> 
> Cheers man, yeh - should be some more in next months Autumn edition as well
> 
> ...


I'm gonna buy that mag next month :thumb:

What does a pro photographer so apart from weddings?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

cover events, hold workshops, take user-requested pics (product shots, portraits, model stuff), write stuff.... at least that's some of my take on it, as that's what I tend to do.... 

No, I haven't given up the day job.

Bret


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> I'm still dreaming of my Nikkor 70-200 f2.8. I just can't persuade the missus it's a good idea.


Don't worry about persuading her, it IS a great idea  Love mine to pieces, grabbed a good price second hand too.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

MR Ray said:


> I'm gonna buy that mag next month :thumb:
> 
> What does a pro photographer do apart from weddings?


Basically (try to) earn a living from what you do, been self employed for nearly a year now - and have done one wedding in that time (first one, nailed it...can't wait for the next one)

As with any business you run yourself, it's bloody hard work at first :thumb:

drew


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Would love to make a living from photography but me having a DSLR does not make me a pro 

I couldn't afford the kit to be a pro


----------

